# Topics > Space > Organisations >  International Space University, Illkirch-Graffenstaden, Alsace, France

## Airicist

Website - isunet.edu

youtube.com/SpaceUniversity

facebook.com/InternationalSpaceUniversity

twitter.com/ISUnet

linkedin.com/school/international-space-university

instagram.com/spaceuniversity

International Space University on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Peter Diamandis

----------

